# controlling car pc



## fixit-m35 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello everyone. I finish my carpc project over a year ago. I will post some pics when i reach home. I would like to know what solution you guys are using to control the media player while driving. I am currently using logitech dinovo mini keyboard. It is torture trying to put the mouse to next track while driving.
I was Thinking about joycon ex but I don't know too much about it. My carpc audio output plugs into the vehicle aux input. Hdmi and dvi video output goes to the two visor Lilliput monitor.
What other option can I use to control the media player? I am running win7.
I should add that when I don't see the mouse I would wait until I stop the car.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I will be experimenting with voice control once I start my install.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fixit-m35 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm going to go with joycon and Sony rmx4s which was tried and tested already. I would of prefer a more up to date remote. The Sony is discontinued and looks old school.
I worked late last night and didn't have a chance to post pics.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

touch screen.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> touch screen.


Touchscreen is nice, however voice control seems good as well.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fixit-m35 (Apr 23, 2014)

my set up have touch screen capability but I didn't configure it. here is some pics


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You not driving like that don`t you?


----------



## fixit-m35 (Apr 23, 2014)

i turn the driver screen off while driving


----------



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

Check out the connexion 3d

Amazon.com: 3Dconnexion 3DX-700043 SpaceMouse Wireless: Computers & Accessories


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

when I used to build carputers and had several done in my cars I used the air mouse by Gyration. Gyration Air Mouse GO Plus - Wireless mouse for presentations

If you want t wired usb base mouse these are good. you could mold these into a console for a factory look. 
http://www.cirque.com/desktoptouchpad/productsandorders/easycat.aspx


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I use steering wheel controls via Joycon, works perfectly. I am trying to configure voice input as well, but am having trouble getting the voice button on my steering wheel programmed to a Joycon input.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

4thseason said:


> Check out the connexion 3d
> 
> Amazon.com: 3Dconnexion 3DX-700043 SpaceMouse Wireless: Computers & Accessories


these things are a nightmare to program for a carpc. if they would release some decent software that would actually let the end user input everything then they would be wonderful. but at this stage its too unstable and does not have the programming features that the carPC end user needs (aka, twist->volume control) - to me, that is a deal breaker.

i use a chalkboard electronics 7" capitance touch screen LCD and windows 8.1 along with the same keyboard you have there.

im thinking of getting a griffin powermate for the time being, it looks very slick.
Amazon.com: Griffin Technology NA16029 PowerMate USB Multimedia Controller: Electronics

they also are releasing a bluetooth version - snazzy.
Programmable Bluetooth Controller for Mac | PowerMate Bluetooth | Griffin Technology

this looks very promising. 5 programmable buttons and a wheel. could be used as fwd\back\up\down\select(play\pause)\volume up\volume down. might be worth it depending on its programming capabilities.
Amazon.com: Contour ShuttleXpress Input Device,Black: Electronics



unfortunately there arent many products that work well in the carPC world. i was thinking of a ball-track-mouse as well... but they are hard to find these days.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

req said:


> im thinking of getting a griffin powermate for the time being, it looks very slick.
> Amazon.com: Griffin Technology NA16029 PowerMate USB Multimedia Controller: Electronics


I looked at one of those powermate's for my tablet a while back, but came to the conclusion that for me it would be pretty pointless. Essentially because I don't ever do anything much outside of what my steering wheel controls are able to do.

Would this mouse work:
Amazon.com: USB2.0 Wireless Finger Handheld Mouse Mice Trackball Mouse for Laptop PC: Electronics

Also, have you considered trying Unified Remote? I use it on my Note 3 to control my HTPC and it works really well. Might be something worth giving a shot on a car PC, best of all the basic version is free.

Off topic slightly, but I will be down your neck of the woods in about 2 weeks. Sadly not to work on a fiberglass subwoofer box! but instead for a quick vacation with the family.


----------



## 4thseason (Mar 31, 2013)

If your CarPC already has Bluetooth built in you can add a remote like this and if not you can add a USB Bluetooth I think the usb bluetooth adapter I've been using is on amazon for 2-3 dollars now..

Amazon.com : Satechi Bluetooth Smart Pointer Mobile Presenter (Black) and Remote Control for iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch, Samsung Galaxy S3, Note 2 & iMac, MacBook Air, MacBook Pro, MacBook, Mac Mini and Apple TV 3(6.1) : MP3 Players & Accessories

heres a bluetooth adapter 

Amazon.com: Bluetooth USB 2.0 Micro Adapter Dongle: Electronics


----------



## fixit-m35 (Apr 23, 2014)

I bought the shuttlexpress but I'm having trouble loading the driver on the carpc. I was hoping it would be plug and play. The shuttlexpress is too big to sit on my center console. The 3dconnexion looks good but I hate buying twice.


----------



## fixit-m35 (Apr 23, 2014)

naiku said:


> I looked at one of those powermate's for my tablet a while back, but came to the conclusion that for me it would be pretty pointless. Essentially because I don't ever do anything much outside of what my steering wheel controls are able to do.
> 
> Would this mouse work:
> Amazon.com: USB2.0 Wireless Finger Handheld Mouse Mice Trackball Mouse for Laptop PC: Electronics
> ...


Unfied remote won't work. I need something that I could drive and feel for the buttons at the same time without looking, like the steering wheel controls. I need my steering wheel to control the factory radio. The car pc is plug into aux on the radio.
I just need to control the very basic of Window media nothing complex.


----------



## euroasiatrucks (Feb 13, 2014)

*Voice Control*

Voice control in car would effect more to the engine and battery, as first it has to recognize the owner and then check, is it the owner or not?
then it passes command to the engine, we know sound speed is much lesser than light speed, so it will effect the car controls and performance.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Voice Control*



euroasiatrucks said:


> Voice control in car would effect more to the engine and battery, as first it has to recognize the owner and then check, is it the owner or not?
> then it passes command to the engine, we know sound speed is much lesser than light speed, so it will effect the car controls and performance.


Huh??? If the car does not have voice recognition to begin with then how does it effect it? And this would be for PC functions only like audio, video, artist, song title, etc...


----------

